# graveyard lakes, southern sierra, no laurel



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

We just got back from a fabulous time with Jackie and Noggin in the southern sierra. Jackie is fully recovered from his little laurel eating experience, and I am almost able to eat guacamole and palak paneer again. 
The bugs were surprisingly bad for this time of year, and hunting season just started, so you can see the one pic of the boys sporting mesh hunting vests on their heads. It actually worked pretty well for mosquito relief for them.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

one lamacha and one alpine?


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Jackie is a la mancha alpine cross, so thinks the vet. He is from a dog and cat rescue in Santa Cruz. He does great at travel and packing, always wants to go. His one issue is he doesn't like to be touched on the back end, but we have figured out how to work with it.
Noggin is from Butthead packgoats, an alpine/oberhasli/la mancha blend I think. He is fabulous in all ways and still growing. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow!  Looks wonderful! (except the mention of mosquitoes)


----------

